# Torquil and Sally Cinnamon posing for the camera



## torquil (Oct 23, 2006)

Torquil is the white one and Sally (her daughter) is the fawny one... do you know what colour they actually are really called Tor has a very pale creamy marking on her back but from the rest i am guessing she might be a PEW? I'm not really that bothered about colouring it is more a case of which one i find cute/likes me etc (I know they are ALL cute... and If my flat were bigger I would be over run with them) as I got into rats first off (in my adult life) when I rescued Lawrence (originally called Fudge but I thought that was a bit boring... sorry to anyone with a pet called that  but it was any excuse to call him Lawrence!) after a guy in my friedns block of flats threw him and his sister down the stairs (my friend kept Lily)... he is Sally's dad BTW. Unfortunately I never got any pictures of him (well one but it is small and it wont show well enough on computer) but he lived with me for 2 years and he was a fully adult when i got him.

I bought Zacky the other day as I wanted another male, even though Tor is very friendly she prefers to run around etc I will get a pic of Zacky V soon... I tried the first day I got him but the noise scared him so I am waiting a few days til he is used to me (I think he is getting more used to me now... he was friendly when I first got him... just a bit timid)


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

torquil is albino, and Sally I guess is fawn..Oh dear I forget what it is called when they have markings too! EEk sorry. They are very sweet looking!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

They are very sweet girls. My Hayles that died 7 months ago was an albino. I saw a baby male albino the other day that was a spit image of her, it upset me. Ive got one girl now and getting another 3 to join her next week, Ive selected them so there all different colours.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.lilratscal.com/variety.htm look through there. you should be able to figure out what type of coat markings and color and all that from reading that page


----------



## JinX (Jan 16, 2007)

I guess Hooded Fawn.

nice pics


----------



## Blazed-Amigos (Jan 18, 2007)

JinX said:


> I guess Hooded Fawn.
> 
> nice pics


The marking is not perfect but is it is Hooded Fawn


----------

